# Spilled Coffee!



## Fairygirl

I was just making coffee and accidentally spilled some on the carpet. Ooopps klutzy me at it again, LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This is why we have coffee-colored carpet 

Sody-pop matches, too hahahahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

Rug doctor. Bought my own a few months ago.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's the carpet's fault.  We don't have carpets and I can't remember the last time I spilled coffee.  See!!!!  Proves my point.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fortunately the wife usually spills hers on her shirt when she snoozes back out. I spill mine when I step on one of the cow hooves the dogs have in my bare feet.


----------



## Fairygirl

EastTexFrank said:


> It's the carpet's fault.  We don't have carpets and I can't remember the last time I spilled coffee.  See!!!!  Proves my point.




Agreed. I much rather blame the carpet than myself....boosts my ego, LOL


----------



## Catavenger

5 cats are also a good reason to have coffee colored carpet


----------



## Fairygirl

Now I accidentally poured too much sugar into my coffee! Grrrrr...


----------



## Fairygirl

and I spilled the sugar on my desk.... Two points for me!


----------



## muleman RIP

Perhaps you need to get up before noon and wait till you are awake before you get the coffee!


----------



## squerly

You didn't spill that coffee yourself...


----------



## luvs

so u spilled a drink. i spilled my gatorade earlier. jus' rinsed it away. game over. ya' know~


----------



## kermit2

A coffee stain is easy to get out, unless you use creamer. All the artificial stuff in that crap refuses to come out of my GF's white top. I'll keep licking it for a few more days and we'll see if something comes out of it.


----------



## Kane

kermit2 said:


> A coffee stain is easy to get out, unless you use creamer. All the artificial stuff in that crap refuses to come out of my GF's white top. I'll keep licking it for a few more days and we'll see if something comes out of it.


Yep.  Treat it just like a snake bite, assuming she's still wearing the top.  Rinse, repeat.  Wait a few minutes and see what cums up.


----------



## luvs

rite~


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> Perhaps you need to get up before noon and wait till you are awake before you get the coffee!


Get up before noon? That's blasphemy!


----------



## luvs

that's jus' wrong.


----------



## ElfLove

kermit2 said:


> A coffee stain is easy to get out, unless you use creamer. All the artificial stuff in that crap refuses to come out of my GF's white top. I'll keep licking it for a few more days and we'll see if something comes out of it.



I seriously hope, for your sake mainly that she spilled it down the front end and not down the opposite end otherwise its a pretty safe bet something is going to be coming out of it ... did I cross a line?


----------

